

Celebrate the 4th by flying directly into fireworks with this drone footage - pccampbell
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2014/07/04/celebrate-4th-july-flying-directly-fireworks-display-drone-footage/

======
11thEarlOfMar
Needs a 2nd camera on top for 360 viewing.

------
larrys
Why no audio?

To me the music is distracting. I'd rather hear the bombs "bursting in air".

~~~
dennisgorelik
Most likely that drone did not carry microphone ...

